# Missions to Pakistan?



## N. Eshelman (Aug 10, 2009)

Does anyone know of any Reformed mission organizations that are currently working in Pakistan? I have a friend who is interested in supporting a mission and maybe doing some work there as well?? 

I know that the ARP has historically done work there... anything current?


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 10, 2009)

If you find out how to get there (avenues for long-term service), PM me too.


----------



## rbcbob (Aug 10, 2009)

nleshelman said:


> Does anyone know of any Reformed mission organizations that are currently working in Pakistan? I have a friend who is interested in supporting a mission and maybe doing some work there as well??
> 
> I know that the ARP has historically done work there... anything current?



Friends of mine, Arif and Kathy Kahn were martyred there a few years ago. The little church struggles on. If you would like more info just PM me.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 10, 2009)

M. E. R. F.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, the ARP is still doing mission work in Pakistan. In fact, the ARP schools there were recently returned to the denomination by the Pakistani gov't, which was truly an answer to prayer.

PM me if you want more info, or I can put you in contact with someone from World Witness.


----------

